# Cannondale 20-25% off sale



## rayej68 (Sep 18, 2011)

I went to my LBS this past weekend and tested a 2013 synapse. Shop owner had every Cannondale bike marked 20-25% off. Supposedly it's a month long sale to clear inventory for the 2014 models (the shop owner had just received the call from his rep and was not sure of all the details)

I almost pulled the trigger on a 2013 synapse with full Shimano 105 for $1850. Very tempting. 

Anyone else see this sale pop up recently? Might be worth checking out if you've been eying a CDale.


----------



## bocksta (Mar 22, 2008)

I got the email about 20% off the Supersix EVO. That sale ends on the 15th of July.


----------



## Duncan.E (Jan 2, 2012)

Cannondale website says it ends June 15, not July.

This might bad news for my wallet...


----------



## bocksta (Mar 22, 2008)

Your right it is June.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Only EVO bike had a 20% discount until 06/15.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

bocksta said:


> I got the email about 20% off the Supersix EVO. That sale ends on the 15th of July.


Me too. Tempting!!!

And yes, it's June 15th.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Took advantage of this and got a fantastic deal on an Evo Red. Can't wait to pick it up on Monday. I have a feeling the Venge will be listed shortly after that!


----------

